# Which finger do you wear your ring on and why?



## JMartinez

its always fascinated me to hear the stories and explanations of why brothers wear their ring on a certain finger. please go into detail, which finger do you wear your ring on and why? also do you have the points of the compasses pointing toward or away from you? feel free to post pictures of your ring.


----------



## marty15chris

Your Ring
http://www.masonsoftexas.com/showthread.php?t=18289

Check out the thread "your ring". I wear mine on my right ring finger since to wear it on the other hand it looks like a wedding band. The which way to point the compass is debated on that thread as well. I just bought a ring with alternating symbols. 



Freemason Connect HD


----------



## JMartinez

Thanks brother, I did but for some reason I can't see the pictures that are being uploaded.


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## marty15chris

That's seems to be an issue since the new upgrade not sure what's going on. 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## jasper7788

Right ring finger. S&C towards viewer. 


Bro Jason Moreland


----------



## relapse98

Right hand, ring finger. S&C out. Below is the ring I normally wear. It was made by my wife's grandmother's father. He passed it down to his daughter and I don't believe my wife's grandfather ever wore it. After he died, the grandmother passed it onto me (along with another ring that has their engagement diamond in it). The other one is somewhat gaudy and I don't usually wear it. This one is more my style, you really have to look at it to tell what is engraved. And I wear it on this finger because it fits perfectly. The other one I have to wear on my right middle finger due to the grandfather having a larger ring finger than me.


----------



## jasper7788

This is the ring I wear and how I wear it. 


Bro Jason Moreland


----------



## rpbrown

I wear mine on the right ring finger. Thats the finger I had it sized for . 

Actually I read somewhere many years ago that you wear your wedding ring an the left ring finger as that is a direct path to your heart. Any other rings of significance is to be worne on your right ring finger as that is the direct path to your soul.


----------



## jasper7788

Here's mine. Little beat up from the years, but refuse to part with it for a new one. 


Bro Jason Moreland
Barger Lodge #325
Stroudsburg, PA


----------



## Roy Vance

I wear two (2) Masonic rings. One on my left hand, ring finger, the other on my right hand, ring finger. My being single allows me to wear another ring on my left hand if I choose. I don't plan on getting married again, so I don't worry. LOL!


----------



## Brother JC

I wear mine on my right pinky because... that was the closest fit when I got it. I bought it from the grand-daughter of a NC Mason.

As to the direction, I wear it this way to remind me of my MM Obligation.


----------



## Mac

I wear it on my right ring finger since it basically looks like a class ring.  Now that I'm getting my Aggie Ring, I'm not sure what I'll do.


----------



## pitbull

Is it wrong to have our ring on right or left have and the way of the points


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Brother_Steve

pitbull said:


> Is it wrong to have our ring on right or left have and the way of the points
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry HD


The Left hand ring finger has usually been said to lead to your heart and so it is why we wear a wedding ring on our left hand. The right hand has been accepted as the sign of Fidelity hence wearing your masonic ring on your right hand.

Points up or down is up to you although it has its meaning to the wearer if you accept that line of thought.

Others go by how the ring was put on that day. The orientation of the S/C is determined by God's Will.


----------



## Thegentlesoldier

The direction of the ring is determined by whether you are showing others that you are a Mason or reminding yourself that you are one. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Jericho2013

I wear mine on my right ring finger compasses out.  I don't usually have trouble remembering that I'm a master mason.


----------



## Thegentlesoldier

There comes times in a man's life when he may be conflicted as to the course of action he should take. I have found that by wearing a ring or bumper sticker or something, my public behavior/response puts the whole fraternity under the microscope. A symbol or token that reminds me of this helps me to choose an appropriate action. We are held to a higher calling, as these, our generous principles, are to extend further. Every human being has a claim on our kind office, a ring pointing toward one's heart may be the reminder one needs to maintain that high regard. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Blake Bowden

Right ring finger, out.


----------



## Proudvet09

Curiously, I have a military ring, and it is sized for my right ring finger, so to prevent from not being able to wear my military ring, I was going to order my ring for my middle finger. Is the a bi law or regulation about what finger your ring has to be worn on?

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## MarkR

Proudvet09 said:


> Curiously, I have a military ring, and it is sized for my right ring finger, so to prevent from not being able to wear my military ring, I was going to order my ring for my middle finger. Is the a bi law or regulation about what finger your ring has to be worn on?


I read once that the Grand Lodge of South Carolina has some rules about rings (unconfirmed,) but I've never heard of any other Grand Jurisdiction in the U.S. having any.


----------



## cemab4y

The direction of the man, is far more important than the direction of the ring. There is no "right" way to wear a Masonic ring. Wear it the way you wish, and live up to your obligations.


----------



## Bill Rose

Right pinky finger, out


----------



## SirSamuel

I used to wear my Lodge ring on my right pinky until I lost it. My 14* I wear on my right 3rd finger 

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Brother_Bob

I proudly wear both my M.M 3rdÂ° and my custom/combination 32ndÂ° Scottish rite /Shriners rings to firstly remind my self of each of the obligations I took and to let other know that I am both proud and honored to be a mason, and the point of the compass for me are  always worn in the downward position, thus allowing other brothers to see I am a traveling man and welcome their hand shake with grattitude and love.
My Freemasonry HD


----------



## rebis

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## DJGurkins

I wear mine on my right hand and decided I wont wear it facing out until I have sat in the East for degree or WM.


----------



## David N.

MarkR said:


> I read once that the Grand Lodge of South Carolina has some rules about rings (unconfirmed,) but I've never heard of any other Grand Jurisdiction in the U.S. having any.



I'd like to hear more about this, if you don't mind.


----------



## Proudvet09

So I'm guessing for the most part its personal preference as far as what finger and what direction

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## JMartinez

I personally wear mine on the left hand little finger with the points of the compass pointing towards me. I guess that's because I'm left handed.


----------



## Sandip

I wear my Masonic Ring on the right finger....

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Jackel

Wear it with the compasses pointed toward you as reminder of your obligations.  Wear it with compasses pointed away from you to spread Masonic Light to others. I have also heard that you wear it with the compasses toward you until you are Master of the lodge and then turn them around in imitation of how they are seen on the altar from the East. In Wisconsin we have no prescribed way and I don't personally think I need to be reminded of my obligations so I wear mine pointed out.


----------



## JayT36

My right ring finger and out (even though this one alternates)

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## JayT36

My other ring

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## David Hill

cemab4y said:


> The direction of the man, is far more important than the direction of the ring. There is no "right" way to wear a Masonic ring. Wear it the way you wish, and live up to your obligations.



I fully agree. I wear mine with the S&C out because it feels odd for me to wear it in a manner that I would perceive as upside down. It's an aesthetic thing to me. The weight and presence of the ring is reminder enough.


----------



## Billy Jones

Mine in on my right ring finger and I think that there's no right or wrong way I like mine points out for a few reasons such as that's the view of of the WM and the points are extended 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## zakattack666

Where, how and why do u get a masonic ring?

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## jvarnell

zakattack666 said:


> Where, how and why do u get a masonic ring?
> My Freemasonry HD



Why because I am a Master Mason and only when I have been raised as one.  Also where, at the store.......


----------



## zakattack666

What do u mean store?

Sent from my HTC Desire C using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## jvarnell

zakattack666 said:


> What do u mean store?
> Sent from my HTC Desire C using My Freemasonry HD mobile app



The Freemason store.  I can tell you are not a Mason and until you are a Master Mason you do not ware one.  I personally don't ware one because I have not wore jewelry since I was an electrician.


----------



## crono782

zakattack666 said:


> Where, how and why do u get a masonic ring?



where? where someone sells them or wherever someone gives you one.
how? you purchase one or are given one. you are only entitled to wear one after you have been raised as a master mason (though rings depicting different degrees exist, it isn't really kosher to wear one)
why? some folks take pride in being a master mason and wear a ring to show it. it's just become common to wear one.


----------



## Benjamin Jay Willson

It seems a little silly to wear the compass points inwards to remind your self your a freemason, or to remind yourself of your obligation (1, are you really that forgetful 2, no matter which way it is, if it reminds you of something it will remind you both ways) so if there was a correct way i believe it to be outwards or compass points away (1, as it is as effective at reminding you of what you seem to need reminding of no matter which way it points and as it is an outward display of your membership  (it doesn't just become invisible to others because you face it towards yourself) then why not wear it in such a manner as to display it best to an onlooker and to provoke questions (if your not open to it why you wearing it) 2, as rings of such where originally seals of authenticity or signet rings, and as a general rule S&C on buildings need to be facing downwards then the only way to wear it properly and use it as a wax seal and make said seal face towards the bottom of the page, or downwards is to place the ring with compass points outwards, whilst you may not have a wax seal ring or ever intend to use it as such in the pursuit of answer as to the correct way to wear a masonic ring one can only draw upon symbolism, this symbolising the past when they where necessarily used as seals.
Now as to the correct finger and hand, there are 2 options. Option 1 is simply to wear it on your right hand ring finger where class rings or fraternity rings should go. Option 2 the alternative is to wear it on your pinky finger on your non-dominant hand where signet rings should go which also keeps it out of the way.
And lastly as to the style of ring, its a matter of choice. I have a flip ring, one side has my initialed monogram and the other a S&C on a blue background. I originally wore this ring on my right hand ring finger until i had the flip reverse side engraved and i wear it on my left hand (non-dominant) pinky.
And lastly material, if you have the budget and nice elegant gold ring is perfect for special occasions but for everyday wear a sterling silver ring is more durable.

So in essence i wear mine on my non-dominant (left for me) hand on the pinky as it is also a signet. I also do this to keep it out of the way. I would wear it left and right pinky or right ring finger and all would be appropriate. Mine is sterling silver. Also compass points outward as i believe this to be the correct method of wearing a masonic ring.

S&F


----------



## drmrboi927

cemab4y said:


> The direction of the man, is far more important than the direction of the ring. There is no "right" way to wear a Masonic ring. Wear it the way you wish, and live up to your obligations.



Well said 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## fmasonlog

I don't wear one yet since I'm a fellowcraft but did get a shirt from the lodge with Masonic symbol on it. I'd probably wear mine on right hand wedding band finger. 

Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256

Masonic ring on the ring finger of my right hand and Knights Templar ring on the middle finger of my left hand. No particular reason other than that those fingers were empty, lol.


----------



## Aaronwall01837016

Right pinky finger


----------



## Brother_Steve

*I checked the Dat this time! *

I close my eyes, grab the ring and put it on. Chance, design, whatever you choose to believe, decides which way everything points.


----------



## K R - PM

Simply question (obvious answer): Would you wear a Masonic Square & Compasses belt buckle upside-down to remind yourself that you are a Master Mason?


----------



## Bro-greg

Bro Mark
I currently live in Columbia SC about 5 mins from Grand Lodge and to be honest I never heard anything like that


----------



## Bloke

K R - PM said:


> Simply question (obvious answer): Would you wear a Masonic Square & Compasses belt buckle upside-down to remind yourself that you are a Master Mason?


That's gold !


----------



## MarkR

Bro-greg said:


> Bro Mark
> I currently live in Columbia SC about 5 mins from Grand Lodge and to be honest I never heard anything like that


Thanks.  I don't remember where I heard/read that in the first place.  Probably Facebook.  The ring discussion pops up all the time.


----------



## K R - PM

The Square & Compasses, which are placed on the Alter, are always facing away from the Worshipful Master in the East.


----------



## jwardl

JMartinez said:


> its always fascinated me to hear the stories and explanations of why brothers wear their ring on a certain finger. please go into detail, which finger do you wear your ring on and why? also do you have the points of the compasses pointing toward or away from you? feel free to post pictures of your ring.



Right ring finger (symbolizing commitment), S&C toward me (reminding myself of my obligations, not others).


----------



## Bro-greg

honestly speaking if one has to question which way should one wear the ring,  don't wear it until one fully understand why was some metallic substance demand (no value).


----------



## Brother JC

K R - PM said:


> The Square & Compasses, which are placed on the Alter[sp], are always facing away from the Worshipful Master in the East.



In your jurisdiction, but not all.


----------



## MarkR

K R - PM said:


> The Square & Compasses, which are placed on the Alter, are always facing away from the Worshipful Master in the East.


How they are displayed on the altar really has nothing to do with how to wear a ring. Wear it however you like, but the placement on the altar has no more to do with how a ring is worn than it does with how a lapel pin is worn.


----------



## goomba

http://thesanctumsanctorum.blogspot.com/2009/04/points-well-made-by-bro-tom-accuosti.html


I wear my ring on my left ring finger with the compass points facing towards my fingernail.  The reason is simple:  that is my ring finger that my wedding band doesn't occupy and that is the way the S&C is normally displayed on literally everything I've ever seen.  For an example look at the top of this page.  I have two rings.  One that is ugly and beat up.  This one belonged to my grandfather and it is my "nice" ring.  I have a second made of stainless steel I purchased from JemsbyJem (http://store.jemsbyjem.com/).  This is my daily wear ring.


----------



## Bloke

goomba said:


> http://thesanctumsanctorum.blogspot.com/2009/04/points-well-made-by-bro-tom-accuosti.html
> 
> 
> I wear my ring on my left ring finger with the compass points facing towards my fingernail.  The reason is simple:  that is my ring finger that my wedding band doesn't occupy and that is the way the S&C is normally displayed on literally everything I've ever seen.  For an example look at the top of this page.  I have two rings.  One that is ugly and beat up.  This one belonged to my grandfather and it is my "nice" ring.  I have a second made of stainless steel I purchased from JemsbyJem (http://store.jemsbyjem.com/).  This is my daily wear ring.


Thanks! I didn't realise that blog was still up


----------



## LK600

I of course do not wear a Masonic ring yet, but when I achieve that right, it will be with the points facing down (towards my nail).  Otherwise... it would be upside down every time I showed it or when people notice it.


----------



## Bro-greg

Brother JC said:


> In your jurisdiction, but not all.


true i agree


----------



## goomba

Bloke said:


> Thanks! I didn't realise that blog was still up



While it hasn't had a new post in years the current ones are still fantastic to read.


----------



## Bloke

goomba said:


> While it hasn't had a new post in years the current ones are still fantastic to read.


I think Blake B had something to do with that site..

Sent from my SM-G920I using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

